# using refined fry oil as diesel fuel



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have heard about and have seen (on mythbusters) people using refined cooking oil as an alternative to diesel fuel. Has anyone heard of this? I am looking to do it as a class chemistry project so all help is appreciated. 

thanks,

Pat


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

THere is actually a truck for sale in the classifieds that has the option of using used cooking oil. Maybe ask the guy who is selling it.


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

No myth at all.Thousands of people in the U.S. are using waste veggie oil to run their deisel engines with hardly any problems.This isn't bio-diesel,just plain old used oil from restaurants.Ofcorse there is more to it such as collection,filtering,storage,plus getting your engine worked on to burn WVO.Frybrid,Greasecar,Golden Fuel Systems,and PlantDrive U.S.A. are a few sites to explore for a ton of interesting information.


----------



## conquistador (Sep 13, 2006)

Waste vegatable is a great way to go if you have a few things that are a must. 1 being that you have a good supply of GOOD grease. 2 You drive more than 20 miles at a time because you have to start up and shut down on diesel as the grease is heated by your coolant system and you shouldn't start burning the grease untill max temp is reached. 3. The third must is a diesel vehicle with a common fuel rail injection system. I've been using grease in my Super Duty for 3 years and it does really really really well. No HP loss, engine run's smoother and get the same gas millage. Can't smell the grease except in traffic jams, UM I'M GETTIN HUNGRY! I did install the system myself but it was made by Greasel or now known as Golden Fuel Systems. If I had to do it over again I would get all the parts myself and build it better for half the cost. Again it work very well, takes a little time collecting the grease but is a lot cheaper way to go approx $0.10 a gallon when it's all said and done. I wish I could find somebody that sold filtered grease ready to run on in Michigan but I can't find anybody so it's been home filtered since I've had the truck. Hop this helps. I'd be happy to field any more questions that you might have.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

conquistador, Is there any type of diagram or photos of your setup? How much was the system initialy?

I need all of the info and some user testimony which, thanks to conquistador, I now have.

But pictures or diagrams would be helpful.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## conquistador (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't have any diagram's or photo's anymore. I used a wiring diagram that came with the kit but it is really simple. Talk to somebody that knows electronics and visit a few websites and see what comes in their kits. Then look for individual parts on the internet. In my opinion simpler is better!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Just google Bio-Diesel Fuel. You will get all the info you are looking for. 

You can even go into WVO ( Waste Vegetable Oil) this is oil that is just filtered and then used as fuel. Another thing is SVO ( Straight Vegetable Oil) Again this is usually straight vegetable oil like you buy in the store. 


You can also hit up some sites like DieselStop.com or Powerstroke.org or Dieselgarage.com or cumminforums.com there are plenty of diesel sites on the net. That will provide you with plenty of information on this.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

try the turbo diesel register too tdr1.com they have a bio/alternative fuel forum. lots of good info with respect to cummins/dodge diesel trucks. plus lots of links

J-


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

they did a segment on it on Dirty Jobs. It went through the steps needed to process the vegetable oil into usable biodiesel. Very entertaining and informative.

My nephew teaches a heavy equipment class at the local career center. He has rigged up a diesel with a valve that will run straight vegetable oil into the diesel and run fine. The key is to start it on diesel fuel then switch over and run on the vegetable oil and then switch back to diesel to clear the system before you shut it down.

I have also seen kits available on Ebay for converting used cooking oils into viable biodiesel.

Have fun!


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Interesting note: Yamaha makes an outboard for the Navy Seals that will run on lots of different fuels, including veggie oil. It also runs on gas, l.p. gas, diesel and propane. I don't want to know what the goverment pays for them.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

do a web search, you will probably get around 80,000 hits.


love2fish93 said:


> I have heard about and have seen (on mythbusters) people using refined cooking oil as an alternative to diesel fuel. Has anyone heard of this? I am looking to do it as a class chemistry project so all help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Pat


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

[youtube]pL-M2IzYGuU[/youtube]

http://www.fuelmeister.com/


----------

